
SLO Adoption at Twitter - hannahblameless
https://www.blameless.com/blog/slo-adoption-twitter
======
gregdoesit
At Uber, we are also adopting a lot more SLOs and SLIs. It's a long and
painful process. We started implementing error budgets as well, on an area-by-
area basis. There's a lot of learning, and a lot of trial-and-error.

As someone who is working in this space, I found this article to be quite
vague, and couldn't take too much out of it. It would be great to see
specifics on one SLO, the associated error budget and what graphs Twitter uses
to track this.

And while SLOs are a good start - I assume this will be SLOs across services
on latency and availability - the next step is measuring key user journeys.
"What % of users get stuck on a page, getting the same error message over and
over?". "Where can we see a sharp increase from p95 to p99 on success or
latency on a user journey, that we can click into?"

I have a feeling Twitter is still at the first level, as most companies I know
are. Clearing this one, the next step is what is even more interesting.

~~~
athenot
Same at Webex. And yes, coming up with meaningful indicators and objectives is
the tricky part. But it's a work of refinement, and over time (with enough
persistence), the measurements can converge to cover what really represents
the experience of users.

~~~
vosper
You and GP are lucky you work at a company that's moved past an "SLA" being
something that's made up on the spot by some manager who has just decided
they're not happy about something, and has heard of that acronym.

I recently discovered from the QA manager that I have an "SLA" with him on how
long I can take to tell him there's some new stuff to test (yes, we're still
at the stage of "send me an email to tell me what to test, because I don't
believe in automating this stuff").

Must be nice living in your world :)

EDIT: I realised my comment contributes nothing to this discussion, and is
just noise. I'd be interested if you could expand on what you've learned at
Webex.

